# cuadro meganne scenis



## churry (Dic 29, 2011)

hola a todos llevo una semana en el foro y lo veo muy interesante 
mi pregunta es sobre los cuadros de los renault 
tengo un cuadro que de una scenis el cuadro se alimenta con un positivo de 12v 
y negativo luego lleva dos señales de multiplexado  mi pregunta es si esas señales las puedo 
hacer yo con cualquier componente elctronico


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 30, 2011)

pero cual es la falla del cuadro?
se apago,cambio el kilometraje , esta errático?
cual es el modelo, el conector rojo es de 9 o 12 conductores?
danos alguna pista para poder ayudar
si es posible, con un probador...
aqui se esta tratando tu tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/cuadro-renault-megane-scenic-apagado-completo-parcial-68231/#post598774


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 30, 2011)

Creo 2 cosas...

1) que esto es doble post
2) que debes llevarlo a un servicio técnico...


----------

